# My car is missing a badge. I'd like to know what it is.



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

That's my car. It's an '81 210 DeLuxe wagon. It used to have 2 badges on the tailgate, but now it only has one. I replaced the one on the right side, now I need to figure out what the left-hand side one was. 

Pics:








That's the missing one. It appears to have been 4" wide or so. 









This is the one I replaced already. 

Anyone got any ideas? A friend suggested that it might have been a badge that said '5-speed' or something similar, since most of these cars had 4-speeds. Other than that or just being a 'Datsun' badge, I have no idea what this one might have been.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

found a picture of the a care with badges but sadly it's not good enough qaulity to make the badge out,

it could be the Nissan badge but it looks a little to big in the picture,
can you not go to local nissan parts place and look up the microfiche? i have one but not sure it will cover the UAS model, will have a look though


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

no emblem on that side... probably a sticker from the dealer that sold it!


----------



## Bluebird944 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Badge Glued on?*

Well,

There are usually holes in the bodywork where badges are pressed into, isn't there?

I doubt it's a badge at all.


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

The badge on the other side didn't have any holes.


----------



## Unbalanced (Oct 4, 2007)

On my 82 bluey I had a "datsun bluebird" badge on one side and a "nissan" badge on the other... And mine didnt leave holes when i took them off. It was just double sided tape stuff.


----------

